# Cedar Creek WMA



## Meat Hunter (Oct 18, 2015)

Well just spent three days on the 1st Cedar Creek WMA check in hunt. Was down there with four other hunters, Real sporadic buck sign.I saw 1 doe and one button buck. Coyotes howling all night down there. Deer population way down. Anybody having outstanding luck this year cause our crew struck out?


----------



## Jonboater (Oct 18, 2015)

How deer was checked in?


----------



## Jonboater (Oct 18, 2015)

Ment to say how many checked out?


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 18, 2015)

I saw pics on Facebook of one feller who killed a 8pt and 10 pt. Both good deer.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 19, 2015)

I went the first day sat from 6a.m till 5p.m nothing. Had a doe snort at 2:30 then squirrels started barking like crazy. Had fresh srapes and some rubs waiting on the next hunt


----------



## pignjig10lb (Oct 19, 2015)

Seen pics posted on GON and a couple nice deer and a good number of really small bucks.


----------



## Bowdawg (Oct 19, 2015)

Does the Little River archery only area get a lot of traffic during gun season?  I have been wanting to check that out for a while now.


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Also interested in the Archery Only section. Any info guys?


----------



## Scrub Buck (Oct 19, 2015)

Over one hundred.  Place is like Atlanta in downtown traffic anymore.


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 21, 2015)

Little River see's little traffic. But be prepared to walk. I think I saw 1 buck & 1 doe checked out last year. Nearly all planted pines.

Hunted Friday & Saturday on CC. Saw 2 bucks (spike and Fairly nice something pointer) and couple does. Hardly heard any shots Fri, Sat or Sun.


----------



## BBond (Oct 21, 2015)

Cedar Creek hunt ended with a harvest of 213.


----------



## Scrub Buck (Oct 22, 2015)

BBond,

If there was 213 deer killed, why does the online database only reflect a kill of 120 for the 15-17 Oct 2015 hunt?  Just wondering...  Seems to be a significant difference.  You say 213. Which I'm sure you will say is unofficial.  Yet the official results say 120.  So, which is it?  When will the database be updated to reflect the true kill for the hunt?


----------



## BBond (Oct 22, 2015)

Are you sure you entered the right dates?  The guy who enters it has been busy all week and I doubt either a) it's been entered or that it's all been entered.  Busy time of the year and really hard to have the data entered in less than a week from the end of the last hunt.  

213 were harvested. 147 antlered and 66 antlerless.  
933 hunters.


----------



## Scrub Buck (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes, last entry was a Oct 17th 2015 kill.  I would hope by tomorrow the data will be accurate?  I understand busy.  But, your post and officially reported data is confusing.  I like official results.  It doesn't match right now.


----------



## BBond (Oct 22, 2015)

Well then he only got to enter 6 sheets of data before he had to work on something else then. It will not be up to date tomorrow because he will be working at a deer hunt. I worked the first day of Cedar Creek last week and there were 53 deer the first day and when I called on Saturday the 17th around 3pm they were up to 190. When I looked at the raw data sheets yesterday there were 213 deer as I stated above. Yep it would be awesome if it was all entered but this time of year we work a lot of deer hunts etc and are not in the office near as much to enter data.


----------



## Rulo (Oct 27, 2015)

Can we get an official count on the numbers from a credible source for the first BO-2,  ES last day hunt October 15-17 Hunt? 

Anybody have a link to the DNR data?


----------



## Rulo (Oct 27, 2015)

213 is more like the numbers for the 2nd hunt.    

It didn't sound like a 213 kill hunt....

and why have any doe days at all?   It isn't that kinda wma anymore......


----------



## Meat Hunter (Oct 30, 2015)

*Amen*

Amen to that Rulo, unfortunately a certain game biologist used a failed management principal employed up north.  It did not work up there and it sure did not work at Cedar Creek. From what I understand the guy that was that biologist up north was fired because the management was not intended for public land. Too many hunters shooting does on properties that are already over hunted. After a while there are no big bucks because the hunters have killed the antler less bucks as well as the bred does. The end result is what we have now at Cedar Creek as well as Redlands. Its really too bad, because at one time both of these WMA-s were really great.


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Nov 4, 2015)

@Meat Hunter- 213 killed by 933 hunters. That's a 23% success rate. You don't get anywhere near 23% success rates on properties where the population isn't pretty high.


----------



## Rulo (Nov 5, 2015)

Full Draw McGraw said:


> @Meat Hunter- 213 killed by 933 hunters. That's a 23% success rate. You don't get anywhere near 23% success rates on properties where the population isn't pretty high.




Full draw....can you posts the link to your data?

A buddy of mine claims it was 93 bucks and 21 does,,,,  then another says it was 205 bucks and 97 does.........then you say it was 213 killed..........


then GON writes an article saying it was a slow hunt.....


??????????


----------



## Rulo (Nov 5, 2015)

Scrub Buck said:


> BBond,
> 
> If there was 213 deer killed, why does the online database only reflect a kill of 120 for the 15-17 Oct 2015 hunt?  Just wondering...  Seems to be a significant difference.  You say 213. Which I'm sure you will say is unofficial.  Yet the official results say 120.  So, which is it?  When will the database be updated to reflect the true kill for the hunt?




Scrub..whats the link?  post it plz


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Nov 5, 2015)

Rulo… was quoting what others had said above. The GON article said the hunt had gotten off to a slow start but it was written after only one day of a three day hunt so...


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 7, 2015)

The database has been updated with the final figures that BBond mentioned.

http://www1.gadnr.org/dnr/deer/public


----------



## tdw3684 (Nov 15, 2015)

Don't forget CC is 40000 acres so 933 hunters over 3 days isn't really all that many.  I've only seen one other hunter in the woods in the past decade while hunting down there.  I killed a buck and a doe on the first gun hunt and saw 7 more.  I've seen more fawns down there this year than I have in quite a while.  I killed several coyotes in the past couple of years.  Haven't seen any this year though.


----------



## BWebb88 (Aug 18, 2016)

Digging up an old thread here. 
I'm new to the area (to the state, actually). I grew up hunting public land and love it. 
Are these hunts just a walk up, sign up and hunt kinda thing, or do you have to get drawn or something? I won't even be in the area till mid October, so not looking to do much as far as buck hunting, just trying to fill my freezer.
 I appreciate any info you guys can offer me


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 18, 2016)

BWebb88 said:


> Digging up an old thread here.
> I'm new to the area (to the state, actually). I grew up hunting public land and love it.
> Are these hunts just a walk up, sign up and hunt kinda thing, or do you have to get drawn or something? I won't even be in the area till mid October, so not looking to do much as far as buck hunting, just trying to fill my freezer.
> I appreciate any info you guys can offer me



The Oconee National Forest is walk up and hunt, but it has different either sex days than the rest of the counties that it's in and closes for a few weeks in December. WMA's all have their own regulations as far as whether they're open, quota and limits. Any Wal-mart will have the new regulations book now and it is very detailed as far as regulations for each WMA. Good luck!


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 18, 2016)

from the reg book
Oconee Nat forest 
ARCHERY
»»Either Sex: Sept. 10-Oct. 14
»»During Firearms Deer season, archers
must follow Firearms either sex
dates on the National Forest.
PRIMITIVE
»»Either Sex: Oct. 15-21
FIREARMS
»»Buck Only: Oct. 22-28, Nov. 1 - 25,
Nov. 28-Dec. 4
»»Either Sex: Oct. 29-30, Nov. 26-27,
Dec. 26-Jan.1


Cedar Creek WMA 
ARCHERY
»»Either Sex: Sept. 10-28 s | Oct.
3-11 s | Oct. 16- 21
FIREARMS
»»HLC Honorary License Holders/
Ladies/Adult-Child/Buck Only:
Sept. 30- Oct. 2 s Only the youth
may hunt.
»»Buck Only/Either Sex Deer Last
Day: Oct. 13-15 c | Nov. 10-12 c
»»Buck Only: Nov. 19-27 s | Dec
15-18 s
»»C Adult-Child/Either Sex: Dec.
26-28 s


----------



## Wolfman1975 (Apr 22, 2019)

Meat Hunter said:


> Well just spent three days on the 1st Cedar Creek WMA check in hunt. Was down there with four other hunters, Real sporadic buck sign.I saw 1 doe and one button buck. Coyotes howling all night down there. Deer population way down. Anybody having outstanding luck this year cause our crew struck out?


You are hunting the places. There is lots of deer down there. It's a blast every year on that first hunt.


----------

